

Show HN: ksoundsgood.com - What's going on this weekend? - jinxdabinx


======
revorad
EDIT: After posting my initial comment below, I thought what the heck, I
should try and be more constructive. So I signed up with my Facebook.

And this is what I got:

"You're in! We're working hard to gather the events you should know about and
will be in touch soon. Please recommend us to your friends."

You've got to be kidding me. This is really bad form. Deleted. Goodbye.

=======

Since you're posting an Ask HN type post, you should add a description of your
app. Or post it as a direct url link. This is the worst of both worlds: people
can't directly click through to see what the app is and they can't read your
description either.

The idea sounds good(!) but there have been many such apps. So you might have
to tell us a bit more to convince us why yours is better.

Given the recent hatred for Facebook, making it FB-connect only will probably
not fly here. It will probably work fine for non-HN people, but I've been
surprised recently by my completely non-techie friends who refuse to sign up
to any apps with FB connect because of trust issues.

If you can do a demo video or at least some examples of the types of events
you suggest, then you might get more useful feedback. And I might actually use
it because I am often looking for things to do.

Direct link - <http://ksoundsgood.com>

~~~
instakill
I disagree about removing FB-connect as the only auth method. There's nothing
wrong with it, despite the current perception around privacy issues. You did
say that us techie-types are more aware of the cookie issue but you can't
extrapolate some of your non-techie friends to the rest of what would be the
OP's target audience.

~~~
mike-cardwell
This policy of "only cater for Facebook users, and only Facebook users who
don't care about privacy" prevents me from using the service, and prevents me
from recommending it to friends and family.

That doesn't sound like "nothing wrong" to me. The vast majority of websites
let anybody with an email address sign up. This site doesn't.

